# older double cola bottle



## RCO (Jun 1, 2012)

another find from the $1 bin at store in town . came across an interesting older double cola bottle , still in good shape with all its original colour and most of lettering . not sure exactly how old it is , from the montreal , quebec plant . see these bottles are going for alot more on ebay so looks like i got another deal .


----------



## RCO (Jun 1, 2012)

better picture of it i hope


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 1, 2012)

it's in pretty rough condition..i'm not sure about canadian bottles but the date would be on the bottom..on the right side as you be holding it up.


----------



## epackage (Jun 1, 2012)

In that condition I think the price is right on the money...


----------



## RCO (Jun 1, 2012)

there is no date on the bottom , i'd assume its from the 50's based on age of other bottles i've found in that bin . wouldn't be surpised they were from the same dump . 
 i do agree its not worth much maybe $2 - $3 dollars it is in rough shape but still has all the double cola colouring so its nice to look at on the shelf


----------

